# GPU-Z v0.1.2 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

same as usual post your experiances

EDIT: heres mine gpuz still doesnt like to show my overclock not a big deal to me really,but to others maybe

View attachment 10948


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 4, 2007)

does not load at all in vista 64bit


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

make sure you run it as admin,ive personally had no trouble running it in x64 vista


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> same as usual post your experiances
> 
> EDIT: heres mine gpuz still doesnt like to show my overclock not a big deal to me really,but to others maybe
> 
> View attachment 10948



big deal actually because i thought this bug is fixed now .. do you have xp to test if you see the problem there too ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

yes i can test it give me a minute and ill boot into xp


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> does not load at all in vista 64bit



please check if running as admin helps


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> big deal actually because i thought this bug is fixed now .. do you have xp to test if you see the problem there too ?



same thing in xp


----------



## Frogger (Dec 4, 2007)

Work fine here vista 64    shows over clks


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 4, 2007)

Still doesn't detect the texture fillrate of the 8800GT properly ....


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> please check if running as admin helps



ill try later when im home and get back to you


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2007)

athlon xp's problem is fixed. if you experience the same please redownload version 0.1.2


----------



## von kain (Dec 4, 2007)

no forceware numbers on win xp x64 sp2  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drwm5/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shaders?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

um whats wrong with the shaders ? thats correct


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 5, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> um whats wrong with the shaders ? thats correct



In my previous GPU-Z, the shader OC says 20mHz as well...  not BLANK.


----------



## gbp007 (Dec 5, 2007)

My notebook monitor goes dark when i run version .0.1.2..this also happened with .0.1.0 and .0.1.1 ! The last version that worked with my notebook was .0.0.9..When is this going to be fixed because this is frustrating ? I have a dell e1505 running xp with a ati mobility radeon x1400..Please try to fix this serious bug on th next version..


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 5, 2007)

works fine as admin in vista x64

did not close properly, using 100% of one of my cpu cores and not exiting.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2007)

im still having the same problem i've had with all 12 versions so far... SLI is detected as disabled in vista x64 when in fact it is enabled.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 5, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> um whats wrong with the shaders ? thats correct



Well , the 7 series has two clock domains , the shader domain and the geometric domain (the actual core clock) .. 

The clock that u actually are able to oc is the shader domain one .. which is detected by GPUz as the default clock of the card ... the "20 MHz" detected under shader is actually the delta (geometric domain = shader domain + delta) ... wonder if this will be ever sorted ...

Even my 7950GT had a 20 MHz delta ... the shader domain was running at 610 MHz , so the actual core was operating at 630 MHz .. but GPUz didn't report it correctly ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

the reason gpuz dont show the 20mhz delta on the overclock section is the delta doesnt change its always going to be 20 mhz above what the core clock is so there is no reason for it to report an overclock when there isnt one


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 5, 2007)

The delta is shown as the shader .. thats the problem i think .. coz in my opinion , the default clock should be shader + delta , and the shader clock be the clock detected .. .. that should solve it ..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

i think the reason its like that is because the 7800 and 7900's had sorta of a faster shader as did the 8800 series..the delta is what makes the shaders work 20,30 or w/e mhz faster than the core of gpu


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 5, 2007)

If i'm not mistaken the delta always exist , in 2D and 3D mode .. u can use Rivatuner hardware monitoring to confirm it ....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> athlon xp's problem is fixed. if you experience the same please redownload version 0.1.2



Confirmed View attachment 10959


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2007)

gbp007 said:


> My notebook monitor goes dark when i run version .0.1.2..this also happened with .0.1.0 and .0.1.1 ! The last version that worked with my notebook was .0.0.9..When is this going to be fixed because this is frustrating ? I have a dell e1505 running xp with a ati mobility radeon x1400..Please try to fix this serious bug on th next version..



just like the last thread i ask everyone who experiences this to contact me on instant messenger so it can be fixed


----------



## ITman (Dec 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> just like the last thread i ask everyone who experiences this to contact me on instant messenger so it can be fixed



I got same situation here. Dell E1505 with ATI Mobility x1300. I got dual displays setup and the LCD display goes completely dark while secondary display remains running. I'd be glad to help, you got yahoo IM?


----------



## yaji (Dec 5, 2007)

How many ROP units have got 7600GT ? I think its 8 not 12.


----------



## Capt. OAB (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a problem with the latest version.

As soon as I start it up on my Thinkpad T60 laptop (w/ x1400 graphics chip and cat 7.9 drivers), my backlight turns off. Yes, it is ONLY the backlight, the entire display is not off.


----------



## pik_d (Dec 6, 2007)

yaji said:


> How many ROP units have got 7600GT ? I think its 8 not 12.


No, it's 12.

http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7600-GT-PCI-E-(80nm)-card-498.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_7_Series#GeForce_7600_GT

For me, a few things seem to be incorrect. (and have been for quite a few versions). I don't know if the turning-off-backlight issue that I mentioned in the 0.1.2 is fixed as I'm on my desktop, not laptop.

1) It's reading "GPU Clock" as 300MHz. This is the 2D speed, I'm pretty sure. It's always read 500MHz (3D speed) in past versions.
2) Reading memory as 1000MHz, the Effective DDR speed, instead of 500MHz like it should be.
3) It's telling me it has 8 ROPs, when the two links below show only 4
4) (I'm assuming because of the ROP issue), the pixel fillrate, texture fillrate, and memory bandwidth are all double what they should be.
5) Memory is listed as DDR3 instead of GDDR3

http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-6600-GT-PCI-E-card-187.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_NVIDIA_Graphics_Processing_Units#GeForce_6_series

EDIT: New and exciting bug! If you have two instances of GPU-Z open  when you hit the close button, the program will not actually quit, even though the window goes away. At this point in time, one of the two instances will put a heavy load on your CPU. You can also not re-open GPU-Z until you kill both instances in the task manager. I found this while comparing 0.1.1 to 0.1.2, but two instances of 0.1.2 does the same thing. Oddly enough, two instances of 0.1.1 will close correctly, though there is a delay before the image name disappears from the task manager.

EDIT2: GPU-Z still kills the backlight. I'll try and catch you online sometime.


----------



## yaji (Dec 6, 2007)

pik_d said:


> No, it's 12.




Fragment Pipelines:	12
Vertex Pipelines:	5
Texture Units:	12
Raster Operators	8

So... 12 TMU and 8 ROPs.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2007)

yaji said:


> Fragment Pipelines:	12
> Vertex Pipelines:	5
> Texture Units:	12
> Raster Operators	8
> ...



any idea what happens if ROPs get disabled? Shaders = ROPs * 1.5 ? or Shaders = 12 and only ROP changes?


----------



## yaji (Dec 6, 2007)

But nothing has been disabled, there is only 8 ROPs.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2007)

but what in case


----------



## yaji (Dec 6, 2007)

I have no idea


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Dec 6, 2007)

Geforce 8800 GTX, texture fillrate is a bit off the nvidia spec?
for 8800 range the calculation used seems to be:
((shaders / 2) * coreclock) / 1000


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 6, 2007)

GPU-Z 0.1.2 bug?

1. Starting GPU-Z
2. Being happy because it works! 
3. Closing GPU-Z
4. Starting GPU-Z again
5. Still happy 
5. Closing again
6. Staring again -> error 

Driver not found and in the next box: Could not stop driver

Look at the attachment, the two exe-s are stuck.
I almost forgot:
Vista Ultimate 32 bit
Catalyst 7.11
Sapphire X800GTO


----------



## yaji (Dec 6, 2007)

There is the same problem on Windows XP SP2


----------



## pik_d (Dec 6, 2007)

yaji said:


> Fragment Pipelines:	12
> Vertex Pipelines:	5
> Texture Units:	12
> Raster Operators	8
> ...



Haha, oops. I'll blame it on being 1 in the morning.



Thrawn said:


> GPU-Z 0.1.2 bug?
> 
> 1. Starting GPU-Z
> 2. Being happy because it works!
> ...



This sounds like it's probably the same problem I mentioned at the bottom of the last post. Just induced differently.


----------

